# Thinking about taking my fly-rod back to cabelas.



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I purchased a Cabelas Three Forks Prestige combo around september last year around october 4th i was fly fishing the weber i am a beginner and had just gotten some tips on nymphing as i was casting the metal bottom FELL OFF and my reel and went into the water along with some of the corking. I was able to salvage everything and hot glue it back together im still depressed and my hot glue job doesn't cut it for me. Should i go to cabelas and tell them what happened even thow i have no reciept? Since this has happened i can't afford to buy a new fly rod and have had no help from an experienced fly fisherman i have just read every book i could find and have practiced everychance i have gotten. Thanks cabelas...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20457&hasJS=true


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I would try to take it back and get it replaced. The worst they will do is say no. If they do say no, get rid of that hot glue and use 5 minute epoxy. It will hold much better. You can get that stuff at a hardware store, or sportsmans, and cabelal's. It should be a pretty simple fix.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think you will be thanking cabelas when you take it back no questions asked! I broke a spinning rod I bought there. No reciept, not their fault and with in a few minutes I had a new one. They even replaced the reel that still worked fine. I looked at the three forks rod today. Which one did you get? 8'6" or 9'? 5 or 6 weight?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

9' 5wt


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice other than the prob with the reel how have you liked it? would you recommend the 5 or six weight?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice other than the prob with the reel how have you liked it? would you recommend the 5 or six weight?


I liked the rod wasn't too thrilled with the reel but not a bad setup i liked the five compared to the six when i was in the store.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Definitely take it to cabelas they will replace it no questions asked, that is why I keep going there. I have a 3 wt three forks that I love and will leave my more expensive ones in the truck sometimes and just use it. My buddy has a 5 weight and he has been entirely pleased with it. If money is tight these are great setups.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

You should definately take it back and I guarantee they will take care of you. And bonus for you I think they just came out with new models for that line so you will probably end up getting the new model. I have had only good experiences with Cabelas customer service.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

You get what you pay for.

Take it back and they will replace it. If you continue to have problems glue it back together with epoxy.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Take it back period. Even though I have some very nice rods- one of my go to rods for packing 
is an 8'6" 4wt Cabelas that I have never had a problem with that I abuse.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys i will take it back this friday! Then i can start getting back into fly fishing


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Take it back. They will take it back. If they don't take it back, let me know. I'm not going to vaunt Cabela's over anyone else, but they have a 100% satisfaction warrantee. If it doesn't meet your expectations, we'll replace, refund, or otherwise make it right. 

I know a few folks over there, let me know if you run into problems. 

Caddis


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

caddis8 said:


> Take it back. They will take it back. If they don't take it back, let me know. I'm not going to vaunt Cabela's over anyone else, but they have a 100% satisfaction warrantee. If it doesn't meet your expectations, we'll replace, refund, or otherwise make it right.
> 
> I know a few folks over there, let me know if you run into problems.
> 
> Caddis


I'll be there friday and let you all know, im pretty sure they will replace it though.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Returned it!!!! No problems! I got a different size though, a 8ft 6inch insted of a 9ft because i fish smaller rivers more often. Plus its a new design wich i love! Awesome combo and it was 80 bucks so i got a ten dollar gift card! Cabelas is the way to go!
Also Where around Lehi is good for fly fishing? besides af creek.


----------

